# New guy



## montego (Feb 19, 2018)

Came to hang out with the big boys. I'm working my way to not being a worm day by day.


----------



## kevin666 (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome aboard!

Wheels are thick.


----------



## drealdeal (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey welcome 

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## Czworeczki (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome !!!


----------



## Steelex (Feb 20, 2018)

Quads are on point.


----------



## montego (Feb 20, 2018)

drealdeal said:


> Hey welcome
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk





Czworeczki said:


> Welcome !!!





Steelex said:


> Quads are on point.





kevin666 said:


> Welcome aboard!
> 
> Wheels are thick.


Thanks guys.

Legs used to be my biggest weakness but I've hammered on them until they're just not complete crap lol. Still a ton of work left to get them respectable.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 20, 2018)

welcome! looking thick !


----------



## jkat08 (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome brother, nice treetrunks!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 20, 2018)

Monetgo, Welcome to AnaSci Bro! You look great dude. Very interested to know what your on and how you train. I think many here are also.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 20, 2018)

Jkat08, Welcome to AnaSci! Hope to see you continue posting in open forum friend.


----------



## lntense (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome over here Monte


----------



## oldie59 (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## montego (Feb 20, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Monetgo, Welcome to AnaSci Bro! You look great dude. Very interested to know what your on and how you train. I think many here are also.


Thank you sir!

I have been following Scott Stevenson's Fortitude Training program for about 8 months now or so... It's produced more results then any program I've ever ran before. DC was a close second though.

I'm pretty moderate on what I run usually. Never been over a 1.2g total until this recent blast I started a couple weeks ago. 300mg test e, 120mg Deca, 100mg tren e, 150mg eq EOD. 50mg anadrol Ed, 3IU generic gh Ed, 150mcg t4 (Dr prescribed) ed. I'll be throwing in insulin at some point.

I've got some decent experience in a few things. Slin, DNP, trest and so on. I've competed twice. Best finish was third in 2016 in classic..... Outgrew that this last year.

I havent done cardio since my show in 2016 and I'm a fat ass genetically. I keep diet cranked down pretty hard to stay in decent condition. 





lntense said:


> Welcome over here Monte


Glad to see a familiar face brother. 





oldie59 said:


> Welcome.


Thank you!


----------



## striffe (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. You look great.


----------



## custom creation (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome to the Board! Keep up the great work!


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 22, 2018)

Great to have you here!  You look solid man!!  Enjoy the forum!


----------



## rmtt (Feb 22, 2018)

Monetgo.....looking good as always!


----------



## Viking (Feb 26, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. You look great.


----------



## anabolicraw (Mar 3, 2018)

Looking solid brother! Keep up.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## kcs (Mar 3, 2018)

impressive man.  very solid


----------



## K1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Looking good man...Welcome over!


----------



## AGGRO (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. You look great.


----------



## SURGE (Mar 4, 2018)

Great physique.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 6, 2018)

KCS, when did you sneak in bro? Welcome to AnaSci friend.


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 8, 2018)

I have heard nothing but positive feed back about Fortitude training. No wonder John Meadows has hooked up with him. Is it easy to understand? What I read of it was kinda confusing to me. But then again, my mom dropped me a lot as a kid.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 8, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> I have heard nothing but positive feed back about Fortitude training. No wonder John Meadows has hooked up with him. Is it easy to understand? What I read of it was kinda confusing to me. But then again, my mom dropped me a lot as a kid.



Same here. Most of my training is done with an app on my phone. It lays my programming out...and I just enter my maxes. It then sets my workouts up for the next 3 weeks.

It's easy to walk in, look at what I need to do at what weight, push to beat it, and it even alarms me when my rest period is over.

Would love to see Fortitude set up with something like this. I stopped taking spreadsheets to the gym a long time ago!


----------



## muj (Mar 17, 2018)

Look awesome bro! great quads


----------



## Durro (Mar 21, 2018)

Good to see you here! Welcome!


----------

